# [2000$] NEW! PC Gaming Build for CPU heavy games



## UltraMega

Corder said:


> Is this a viable build?


Is a build that is essentially the best parts money can buy right now viable?

YES.

Specs look good.

EVGA 700 BQ, 80+ BRONZE 700W, Semi Modular, FDB Fan, 5 Year Warranty, Power Supply 110-BQ-0700-V1 - Newegg.com


----------



## Drewgystu

11900K is due out soon so perhaps hold off until some real world performance numbers show up. Supposedly it has higher IPC combined with high clocks which may lead to it being the top tier gaming CPU. 

For PSUs you can't go wrong with Seasonic. Something in the 650w range would be fine for the components as is but I might recommend 850w in case you want to get a 300w+ GPU in the future. 

Case is a bit subjective but I've heard very good things about be quiet. Another to look at might be the Fractal Define 7(lower noise) or Meshify 2 (better temps).


----------



## StAndrew

The Thermaltake memory didnt do well in the reviews I've seen. If you can afford a better kit, I would recommend it.


----------



## Corder

Thank you, friends!



StAndrew said:


> The Thermaltake memory didnt do well in the reviews I've seen. If you can afford a better kit, I would recommend it.


Could you kindly recommend specific one, please?


----------



## o1dschoo1

Corder said:


> Thank you, friends!
> 
> 
> Could you kindly recommend specific one, please?


anything gskill trident z 4000 and up is bdie and does great


----------



## Mergatroid

I have been having problems finding PSUs that are good for "future-proof" use lately (at work, I build gaming PCs for clients). Many newer main boards come with CPU power ports that are now 8 + 4. They will work with an 8 pin, but it's best to populate both ports. Most 750 and under PSUs don't come with the extra 4-pin cable. You could get away with just the 8-pin if you will never be overclocking, but if you are thinking about an 11700K or a 11900K CPU from Intel, I would recommend getting the correct PSU to populate both the 8-pin and 4-pin CPU connectors.

Also, if you're into RGB, you may want a beefier PSU as well. I used to run Crossfire (two video cards), and my Corsair 750W PSU was great, but since I started using an RTX 3070, and because my power supply was starting to ring (coil noise), I did a calculation and found that I was almost using 650W of my 750W capacity even without a second video card, because of all the RGB I have in my system (yeah, there's a lot).

I highly recommend an 850W Seasonic PSU, which is what I bought to replace my 750W Corsair. Noise is gone and everything is running smooth and quiet. Plus these PSUs have a hybrid mode for the fan using a switch on the back of the supply. This is also a good idea if you ever want to install something like a RTX 3080 or 3090, which suck down power like you wouldn't believe.

If you never plan on overclocking, or purchasing a 3080 or 3090-ish video card, or have lots of RGB, then a 650W should be OK.

As for RAM, g.skill, corsair, kingston, trident, crucial and many other brands are pretty good.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Mergatroid said:


> I have been having problems finding PSUs that are good for "future-proof" use lately (at work, I build gaming PCs for clients). Many newer main boards come with CPU power ports that are now 8 + 4. They will work with an 8 pin, but it's best to populate both ports. Most 750 and under PSUs don't come with the extra 4-pin cable. You could get away with just the 8-pin if you will never be overclocking, but if you are thinking about an 11700K or a 11900K CPU from Intel, I would recommend getting the correct PSU to populate both the 8-pin and 4-pin CPU connectors.
> 
> Also, if you're into RGB, you may want a beefier PSU as well. I used to run Crossfire (two video cards), and my Corsair 750W PSU was great, but since I started using an RTX 3070, and because my power supply was starting to ring (coil noise), I did a calculation and found that I was almost using 650W of my 750W capacity even without a second video card, because of all the RGB I have in my system (yeah, there's a lot).
> 
> I highly recommend an 850W Seasonic PSU, which is what I bought to replace my 750W Corsair. Noise is gone and everything is running smooth and quiet. Plus these PSUs have a hybrid mode for the fan using a switch on the back of the supply. This is also a good idea if you ever want to install something like a RTX 3080 or 3090, which suck down power like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> If you never plan on overclocking, or purchasing a 3080 or 3090-ish video card, or have lots of RGB, then a 650W should be OK.
> 
> As for RAM, g.skill, corsair, kingston, trident, crucial and many other brands are pretty good.


that is complete bs. ive ran a 10 core 7900x pulling 300+w at 4.8ghz single 8 pin with no ill effects no cables heating up and no vrm issues. you dont need that extra cable . unless pushing ln2 clocks. a max overclocked 11900k is gonna pull 250ish watts


----------



## shilka

Do not buy an EVGA BQ there is a reason why its cheap its not very good thats why its cheap
The Seasonic Focus GX the Super Flower Leadex III or the NZXT C series are far better and you dont need more than a 750-850 watt unit

The Leadex III 850 watt is on sale for $125 right now








Super Flower Leadex III ARGB 650W 80+ Gold, 10 Years Warranty, Addressable LEDs With 5V Motherboard Sync/Analog Controlled, ECO Fanless & Silent Mode, Full Modular Power Supply, SF-650F14RG - Newegg.com


Buy Super Flower Leadex III ARGB 650W 80+ Gold, 10 Years Warranty, Addressable LEDs With 5V Motherboard Sync/Analog Controlled, ECO Fanless & Silent Mode, Full Modular Power Supply, SF-650F14RG with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## snazzyAI

I think keeping the 2070 is a solid choice. Also, as someone earlier pointed out, the 11900K is coming out soon, but I think the 5900 will still be fantastic. Plus, I don't think the difference between the 11900K and 5900X will be that large.


----------



## Corder

Thanks a lot guys!
Questions:
*PSU - *NZXT C750 750W - will be enough? Futureproof more or less? (on my current PC I have Corsair HX1000W, maybe keep it?)
*RAM* - was lurking through youtube videos. Fellas there say like for AMD Cpu better to go with 3600Mhz RAM because of Infinity Fabric 1:1 ratio mechanism, any thoughts? Also 2 or 4 planks RAM, again youtube says that AMD loves 4 planks. What do you think?


----------



## o1dschoo1

Corder said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> Questions:
> *PSU - *NZXT C750 750W - will be enough? Futureproof more or less? (on my current PC I have Corsair HX1000W, maybe keep it?)
> *RAM* - was lurking through youtube videos. Fellas there say like for AMD Cpu better to go with 3600Mhz RAM because of Infinity Fabric 1:1 ratio mechanism, any thoughts? Also 2 or 4 planks RAM, again youtube says that AMD loves 4 planks. What do you think?


Use the hx1000 depending on how old it is


----------



## o1dschoo1

Corder said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> Questions:
> *PSU - *NZXT C750 750W - will be enough? Futureproof more or less? (on my current PC I have Corsair HX1000W, maybe keep it?)
> *RAM* - was lurking through youtube videos. Fellas there say like for AMD Cpu better to go with 3600Mhz RAM because of Infinity Fabric 1:1 ratio mechanism, any thoughts? Also 2 or 4 planks RAM, again youtube says that AMD loves 4 planks. What do you think?


Anything bdie will do. Get 3200 cl14 or 3600 cl14. Only difference is the 3600 cl14 has higher voltage than the 3200 for the increased speed


----------



## Mergatroid

o1dschoo1 said:


> that is complete bs. ive ran a 10 core 7900x pulling 300+w at 4.8ghz single 8 pin with no ill effects no cables heating up and no vrm issues. you dont need that extra cable . unless pushing ln2 clocks. a max overclocked 11900k is gonna pull 250ish watts


Well, I guess on your advice, manufacturers can completely remove those extra power ports. We can tell all their engineers to go find work in the wonderful world of fast foods.


----------



## StAndrew

Corder said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> Questions:
> *PSU - *NZXT C750 750W - will be enough? Futureproof more or less? (on my current PC I have Corsair HX1000W, maybe keep it?)
> *RAM* - was lurking through youtube videos. Fellas there say like for AMD Cpu better to go with 3600Mhz RAM because of Infinity Fabric 1:1 ratio mechanism, any thoughts? Also 2 or 4 planks RAM, again youtube says that AMD loves 4 planks. What do you think?


Depending on your motherboard, 2 sticks of dual rank for a Daisy Chain memory trace and 4 sticks of single rank memory for T memory trace. I believe all Asus boards are T but I could be wrong. That said, it's not going to make a huge difference either way but if you have the budget, that is what I recommend for best overall performance. 

3600 B die is about as good as yout can get but it's a bit $$$. 3200 B die can overclock up to 3600 pretty easy though for a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Mergatroid said:


> Well, I guess on your advice, manufacturers can completely remove those extra power ports. We can tell all their engineers to go find work in the wonderful world of fast foods.


Have you ever measured what a cpu pulls? If not stop talking out your butt. A single 8 pin can output 400 plus watts of power. That extra 4 pin/8 pin is there for extreme overclocking. You must be new to this game. 

Edit there's boards that support 18 core i9s with a single 8 pin lol.


----------



## nugget toes

One thing, and you may already know this, Ryzen 5000 is the last stop for AM4. Ryzen 6000 will require a new mb, and maybe RAM if they do DDR5. With that said, I have a 5800x build that ended up ~$2100, and all my games run crazy smooth now.


----------

